# Can sound libraries be used by DAW or notation software, without Kontakt?



## SATB (Jul 12, 2021)

What is the relationship between Kontakt, DAW or notation software (Sibelius)? Can sound libraries (VSTs) be used by DAW or notation software, without Kontakt?
I am wondering why Kontakt has to be in the middle.


----------



## Divico (Jul 12, 2021)

kontakt is a sampler if the given library is made for Kontakt you have to use it. The sample library contains the sound sources and instrument files which tell Kontakt what to do if you press a key. Kontakt is needed to play the files in the desired way. There are other samplers as well like Play, the one from spitfire etc. each library is made in a certain format which defines the sampler you need.


----------



## bill5 (Jul 16, 2021)

You're jumbling up terms....

DAW: is software used to record, mix and master your songs. It is the host for plugins, such as virtual instruments (including libraries) and effects. This is your starting point.

VSTs: are a specific format of plugins, just like JPG is a format of images; it's by far the most common.

Kontakt: is a plugin, but a unique kind: instead of being an instrument itself, as divico said, it is a sampler, which means it plays samples such as sound libraries (or individual instruments) made for Kontakt. (It also comes with its own instruments) So basically a host within a host; the DAW hosts Kontakt and Kontakt hosts the samples. And yeah I wonder why Kontakt has to be in the middle too.  Always hated the "plugin within a plugin" routine. Most orchestral libraries have gotten away from it and have their own samplers, btw. But the reality is there are lot of good plugins that only work in Kontakt. You can get by very nicely without it, but it does expand your options a lot.

Sound libraries: are a type of plugin, virtual instrument in this case, that instead of being one instrument are a whole series of them, up to even an entire orchestra.

Notation software: is a very niche kind of plugin to score music.

I hope that helps!


----------

